# Time-Laps



## Gwen (31 Mars 2021)

Salut.

Je cherche à faire un Time-Laps, mais je ne sais pas quels application ou même matériel choisir.

Est-ce que quelqu’un ici a déjà fait ça et pourrait partager son expérience avec moi ?

Ma plus grosse contrainte étant que je dois prendre des images à interval régulier durant 14 mois minimum. Je pensais prendre une capture par minute puis supprimer les parties nocturnes (mais peut-être qu’un logiciel sait faire ça). Et au besoin, j’accélérerais certaines parties ou tout le film en n’incorporant que certaines images.

Bien sûr j’immobilisais un de mes iPhone durant cette période. Il sera immobile sur un trépied. J’ai également envisagé un appareil dédié, mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre de mieux qu’un iPhone [emoji6]

Des idées à partager ?


----------



## edenpulse (31 Mars 2021)

une camera de surveillance que tu paramètre pour prendre les photos à intervalles que tu souhaites, relié à un NAS qui la pilote et enregistre tout ça. 
Je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais laisser un iPhone allumé avec la caméra allumée en permanence pendant plus d'un an...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

J'ai des cameras de surveillance avec un cloud qui enregistre les images


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2021)

J'ai pensé aux camera de surveillance, mais il faut en effet un cloud pour enregistrer les photo. Cette abonnement est souvent plus cher que la camera


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais laisser un iPhone allumé avec la caméra allumée en permanence pendant plus d'un an...


Ça ne me semble pas impossible, il suffit de le brancher sur secteur et de ne plus y toucher. Si l'application est prévue pour enregistrer les photos petit à petit, ça devrait aller. Ensuite, j'ai pensé à une application qui placerait les photos dans la pellicule du logiciel photo qui serait automatiquement synchronisé avec l'application Photo de mon Mac pour récupérer les éléments au fur et à mesure.


----------



## edenpulse (31 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai pensé aux camera de surveillance, mais il faut en effet un cloud pour enregistrer les photo. Cette abonnement est souvent plus cher que la camera


Une camera de surveillance couplée à un NAS type synology n'as pas besoin d'un abonnement cloud.

Le problème de ta solution a base d'iPhone est que l'iPhone va très rapidement chauffer (tu peux tester de simplement le maintenir allumé avec l'appareil photo allumé pendant une dizaine de minutes...) et ne plus être coopératif.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2021)

je vais en effet tester sur quelques minutes, quelques heure et une journée. C’est une excellente idée. On verra ce que cela donne.

j’ai également regarder dans les réglages de ma caméra de surveillance et elle ne peut enregistre des images que pendant 6 heures pour une durée totale de 30 seconde. C’est court.


----------



## Diaoulic (3 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir gwen,
un petit lien pour te donner une idée de ce qui t'attend  








						He is shooting a 30 Year Timelapse of New York - Big Timelapse Stories
					

Big Timelapse Stories - Episode 1: The 30 Year TimelapseJoe DiGiovanna is using timelapse photography to film the New York skyline changing over the years, d...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Diaoulic (3 Avril 2021)

il existe des caméras timelaps de chantier (surveillance) assez réputées:





						Caméras timelapse, stop motion et suivi de chantier autonome
					

Les caméras dédiées à la réalisation d'un timelapse permettent la prise de vues automatiques, de façon régulière, d'un événement,  d'un chantier ou tout autre activité. Retrouvez notre marque phare Brinno avec son modèle TLC 200 Pro ou encore TLC120 pour des stop motion de qualité.




					www.studiosport.fr


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2021)

Bon, j'ai décidé de faire avec une caméra type Go-Pro, mais bien moins cher :



			https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08FDCB4J3?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image
		


J'enregistre toutes les 10 secondes et je coupe ça le soir et reprends le matin. Le souci, c'est de fixer la caméra pour qu'elle soit bien stable entre deux journées. Mais il y a tout un tas de fixations livrées avec, et j’ai pas mal de pieds et autres perches pour faire un socle stable. Je vais voir aussi pour le fonctionnement en Wifi, elle semble marcher avec les iPhone. Il faut que je voie ça. En tout cas, le projet est amusant à réaliser.


----------

